# Does Eheim Substrat Pro last only 6 months or forever?



## CRS Fan (Jan 14, 2010)

I've never changed it with new media and threw out the old. I have however bleached and dechlorinated old media (bought second hand) and used it in new (or new to me) Eheims. I will however rinse old media in dechlorinated water to remove particulates that are lodged between the media within the canister.

JM2C

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

There is no need to throw it out unless it is disintegrating.

I am still using some Substrat (not Pro) that I bought when I got my Eheim 2213 thirteen years ago.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have read people going many years. Their stuff is some of the best out there but it is also the most expensive out there too. I saw that in the manual. I just wondered why they recommend that? Money thing?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

The possible reason many manufacturer's recommend replacing bio-media is because the pores may get filled up with very fine debris over time and lessen the amount of bacteria that can 'fit' in the pores.

I also have never replace my Substrat Pro but usually vigorously clean in running water 1/3 of the amount present in that filter during filter maintenance. I don't know if it makes any difference or not.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

> Their stuff is some of the best out there


But Seachem Matrix provide more surface area and have anaerobic zone in the middle.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I would guess that the reason for replacement would be to get the ultimate bio filtering out of each part. It is obvious that some of the tiny holes will get filled and reduce the bacteria space. But with that in mind, I know that there is a ton of excess media in my filter ( if I don't kill them!) so I don't worry about a 10-20% loss of bacteria. I have never replaced my hard stuff in any of my Eheims. I do take it out and pour it into a wire mesh and rinse it in tank water each time.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, I do that like every six months, lol. I replace the white filter pad every month but that is nearly it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

PlantedRich said:


> I would guess that the reason for replacement would be to get the ultimate bio filtering out of each part. It is obvious that some of the tiny holes will get filled and reduce the bacteria space. But with that in mind, I know that there is a ton of excess media in my filter ( if I don't kill them!) so I don't worry about a 10-20% loss of bacteria. I have never replaced my hard stuff in any of my Eheims. I do take it out and pour it into a wire mesh and rinse it in tank water each time.


I bet a good soak in bleach would clear out most of the buildup anyways... but I'm with you, I clean my biomedia maybe a few times a year in tank water and don't worry about it otherwise.

Nice thing about planted tanks is that the plants themselves handle a least a good portion if not the majority of the biofiltration in a tank (depending on plantload vs livestock biomass), so personally I see filter biomedia just as a redundancy to encourage stability whenever I do a big rescape.


----------

